# Workhorse Releases Video Tour Of Point 1000 Exposure System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recent video from Workhorse Products provides a close-up look at the Point 1000, an innovative dual-light source exposure unit designed to provide high resolution and increased throughput at an affordable price. 

The quick tour highlights the 1,000-watt halogen point light source for capturing halftones and fine lines and the UV fluorescent lights for helping speed exposures. Viewers see the two light sources, along with the digital auto-shutoff timer, durable hold-down blanket and powerful vacuum for optimal art-to-screen contact, which combine to give quality fast exposures. The video also illustrates how the unit can accommodate multiple manual and automatic, as well as oversized (25-by-36-inch) screens.

It further spotlights the two-part cabinet that allows the unit to fit through standard doorways and facilitates maintenance.

To see the video, visit 
Workhorse Products Point 1000 Exposure System | Workhorse ProductsWorkhorse Products

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

